# Most ticklish type?



## Kumabutt (Feb 26, 2015)

I made a poll on the INTP section ( http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/541922-you-ticklish.html ) to see whether being a ticklish INTP is in the majority or in the minority - as in my personal experiences INTP's are teased for how crazy ticklish they are. 

However, it wasn't quite fair in the grand scheme of things. So for this poll, think of the most ticklish people you know, including yourself, and check them on the poll.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Enfj


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Intp


----------



## KingAndrew (May 8, 2015)

Intj


----------



## Vermilion Bird (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm a super ticklish INFP, but I also have this INFJ friend that you can't even touch without her flinching and/or laughing. I voted both INFP and INFJ. I unfortunately don't know any INTPs outside the Internet, so I can't confirm your statement .


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm super ticklish and I don't think that has to do with type


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

I highly doubt there's any correlation.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

It depends, actually. For example, I keep getting in arguments with ESFJs so easily I would risk calling most of them ticklish. The goody-goody type. I think INTPs may be somewhat ticklish... I seem so go many people because I'm always thinking about something and I hate it when people distract me all of a sudden.


----------

